# Advise needed



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,  I'm new to these boards and it's wonderful to see a section for the over 40s! 

3 years ago, after 5 years ttc, 4 x IUIs  and 3 x IVFs I finally had my wonderful little boy. He's now 3 and we're dreaming of a brother or sister for him. The problem is I'm now 41 and my tests results weren't great: 

FSH:  13
AMH: 0.24  (egg reserve)

The dr wasn't too detailed with the diagnosis, only saying that the results weren't great but weren't dire either.  Does anyone know if these results are outrageously bad or is there a glimmer of hope?  

The dr was pretty dismissive because my husband had German measels 3 months ago and although I didn't catch it my body fought the illness which re-activated the rubella virus I'd been given as a teenager.  The dr said they won't go ahead with treatment until the rubella has left my blood as it's dangerous to catch/have rubella whilst pregnant.  So I have to wait a few months and be tested again. Meanwhile, the eggs just get older  

We left it 3 years before trying ivf again as it had been such a stressful time when we were having our treatment and we just wanted to enjoy our son and hoped that it would happen naturally as it so often does for people after successful cycles. Unfortunately that wasn't the case. 

Any words of advice much appreciated! 

Thanks! Poppy


----------



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello, 

please don't read and run   26 views and not 1 comment, I'm starting to worry that things must be pretty bad!  

DH isn't so desperate for another child as I am and therefore isn't so communicative about it. I know we're exceptionally lucky to have our awesome little boy but I'd love to give him a brother or sister. All my friends are pregnant with their second or third and I'd love to be joining them.  In the summer I thought I could be pregnant when AF was 4 days late  and my closest friend was also late and feared pregnancy as she didn't want another child as she felt complete with 2.  How strange the workings of the word, when my drinking partying friend got pregnant and I didn't.  I then had to watch her cry as she didn't want it. Thankfully, she's now adjusted to the situation of her blessing and is happy. Her husband was busy for her NC scan so she asked me to go with her. This was incredibly hard as it was in the same hospital, same ward, same waiting area as I had been the previous week when I received my bad results and absorbed the news that, as optimistic as I am, I may not have another longed for baby.  

I'm feeling pretty isolated as all my closest friends are pregnant which means I can't confide in them and my mum, who lives in another country, doesn't support me going for IVF again as she thinks I'm too old.  I'm healthy, fit and don't smoke or drink.  I'm also very optimistic and so these bad results have come as a bit of a shock. 


Has anyone heard of anybody getting pregnant at my age, 41, with FSH of 13/amh 0.24?  Or should we just count our blessings and give up? 

Poppy


----------



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

49 views.... is there anybody out there??!  


Am wondering if the amh scores are measured differently here (in Austria) as I've been reading on these boards of people having a score of 7 and worrying that it's low. Whereas my doc said above 3 was jolly good. 

Would much appreciate some friendly support and perhaps advice. Would love to hear from anyone. It's isolating living away from home, family and English speaking doctors. 

Poppy


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh hun I don't know, I didn't want to read and run          

Hmmm maybe try posting in peer support? You might get more people that know about your levels in there?

Good luck and hope you get your second little miracle


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Did the doctor talk in percentages of chances of ivf success?
In general over 40  you tend to be looking at 5/100 or less.
I produced an egg which fertilized with a FSH of 32 (broke a record at the centre I was at) that said I didn't get pregnant and only produced poor quality eggs each cycle I did.
I was lucky that myself and my partner never felt stressed during the process of trying ivf though. 
Best of luck with what you decide.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Poppy - I'd suggest posting on the poor responders thread given your AMH results - there are very knowledgeable ladies on there who would be able to advise.

I'm the same age as you and have moved to DE .... is this something you'd be willing to consider? Unfortunately once you get over 40, IVF chances of success are pretty low, and many of the pregnancies you'll see on this over 40's board are natural BFPs rather than BFPs as result of tx. That doesn't mean to say that it doesn't happen, and some ladies are lucky and you could be one of then, but it's more typical that ladies have a few OE IVFs then move onto DE. 

I'd also suggest having a consult with a clinic that specialises in older ladies e.g. the Lister in London, as they use protocols which are more successful with ladies over 40.

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replies!  

I didn't know that IVF for the over 40s had less chance than  au natural. In that case I might just be wasting my money. I may just focus on acupuncture? 

I'll try the other page for info on the levels. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi bluedanube,

Sorry I can't comment on your figures as I have no idea what mine where.  However, hopefully I can give you comfort in that I did conceive, and am now pregnant,  via IVF at 42. I know that you are frustrated by having to wait a few months and we all can almost hear the sands of our fertility flowing away with each passing day but in reality 3 months, as apposed to 3 years, probably won't make a difference to whether you get pregnant or not but getting really stressed about it might.  Try to relax and think positively.

Good luck

I hope this helps.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Blue Danube/ Poppy

I didn't want to read and run either. I also post on the PR thread - you've hit that one at quite a busy time (4 BFPs in the past two weeks - almost unheard of, as well as two folk currently in hospital...) - usually you'd have got more replies there as well, and some from more knowledgeable folk than me.

OK, so my views:
FSH of 13 is high, but not _that_ high. AMH is pretty low, but numbers are not everything. One of the things I have noticed (posting on the PR thread for over a year, lurking for at least a year before that and various 3d contacts in the infertility world...) is that numbers give _likely_ responses, at best. There are people with low figures who succeed at IVF - I think Miranda (whose little boy is nearly two and a half!) had a v low AMH - 0.1 or something? but I could be wrong. She only had one egg, but the IVF worked. Then again there are folk with great numbers, who don't succeed - so numbers alone are not everything. Your past responses might have been good/bad/ average for your then AMH and FSH (you might not even know what your FSH then was). Antral follicle count can also be helpful (and varies month to month, often quite a bit - so it is worth thinking about chosing a 'better' month for an IVF cycle, if you can). Any chance you could get scans done anywhere close to you the next couple of months to see if your count varies? Would that help to feel you were doing something towards ttc? Or would it just stress you out more? Ie, if you knew that one month you had 2 or three antral follies, and the next month 5 or 6, then that would put you in the group who might be best to cycle on a more 'productive' month. some folk get the same number every time, others don't....

How were your responses before? I know it was a while ago, but some people just don't respond to down reg or stims (usually one or the other is worse - for me it was d/r that was always a nightmare). Did you need more stims than 'average' then? did you produce many eggs? Were there any issues with fertilisation or embryo quality back then?

I would also think about using the 'time off' that rubella has given you to focus on 
(a) thinking about what you want and what the limits are - can you afford multiple cycles? How do you feel about trying with your own eggs first and if that doesn't work (or produces only one or two eggs) moving on to donor egg? Do you want a baby that is _genetically yours_ (and DP's), or do you want _a baby_? Would thinking about eg 'we can afford x cycles' help, or just be an added pressure?
(b) getting in the best shape you can be for treatment - do you need to take supplements? Do a bit more exercise? Eat your five a day? Dust down those relaxation cds/ tapes? even just high dose folic acid for a few months ahead of time is helpful (you are probably already taking this, so ignore me if you are). Have you looked into DHEA (can help some older women with numbers of eggs, but (more importantly) can also help with quality)? Doesn't work for everyone... and I got pregnant at my most overweight and least fit, but if you've got 'enforced' time off then getting in shape for treatment is always an idea. You may already be superfit and extra healthy - tell me to mind my own business if this is the case!
(c) are you happy with your clinic choices? Do they have good experience (and outcomes!) for older women? poor responders? There are women who succeed with IVF after 40, after 41 and after 42 or 43 - at least one poster in in the over 40s section had success at 43 (took some persuading to get clinic to let her try) and then had FET and another at 46! Some clinics are more willing to try, lots will be keen to make you understand the statistical likelihood (smaller now than when you had your little boy) - it is worth shopping around!

I'd better stop writing now, but I really hope things work for you. Maybe this two month break before treatment will be the time for you?       .
Hope some of this is useful!
All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Blue,

Don,t get panicking about a true advice, your AMH is pretty low and am writting from experience, and it never improves but rather continue going down, that does,nt mean miracle cann,t happen. It,s either you wait and see or you move forward to DE. Read more about several topics posted here on FF, and you,ll come to a personal conviction of what,s best suitable for your situation.

Good luck in your journey


----------

